# Боли в спине



## Annet1234 (27 Ноя 2017)

Ребят беспокоят боли в спине, посоветуйте пожалуйста где и у кого можно пройти качественное обследование ?


----------



## La murr (27 Ноя 2017)

@Annet1234, здравствуйте!
Что именно Вас беспокоит?


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был Павленко В.В.


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был Павленко В.В.


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был Павленко В.В.


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был Павленко В.В.


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был Павленко В.В.


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был


----------



## Annet1234 (4 Дек 2017)

Меня жутко беспокоили боли в спине, потому что у меня грыжа. Я долго мучилась, доходило до того, что мне было больно ходить. Я лечилась в центре Симметрия на малой Якиманке. После полного курса я хоть ожила в прямом смысле слова! Вот на них контакты, если интересует https://www.symmetria.com.ru/kontaktyi/. Моим врачом был Павленко В.В.


----------

